# [LE] 'Unified' to fight drugs in schools - Macomb Daily



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.macombdaily.com/stories/050908/loc_local02.shtml&cid=0&ei=Z9ojSJj_K46I8AT48YHzBg&usg=AFrqEze28lSYYm9AOyvzjDOZSrCzUEdxUw">'Unified' to fight drugs in schools</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Macomb Daily, MI -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Police <b>K9</b> teams planning random drug sweeps would notify school building principals approximately one to two hours in advance. Dogs would check lockers and <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

